# Knive Box



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have some nice steak knives which I had purchased from Costco a few years ago. I decided to try and build a box to store the knives in. There are eight of the knives in the set. The box will be approximately 12" x 16" x 3" tall with the lid. I will be using Walnut and Maple for a nice contrast with mitre corners with splines made from Maple.

I will be using Brusso Box Hinges complete with a clasp to secure the lid in the closed position. 

Brusso® Box Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

Case Latches - Lee Valley Tools

The first picture you will see shows the knives on the carpet laid out. Once I had a rough idea how big the box had to be I then drew it in Sketchup. In Sketchup I found the exact measurement to make the box to allow for 1" spacing equally along the width of the box. Sketchup takes out any guess work and lets you get it right the first time.

I have included the plans I drew up using Sketchup and took pictures with a short narration explaining what I did.

The box is not yet done as I want to cut splines for the mitre corners. The splines will be Maple for a nice contrast and I may do some inlay work as well. Nothing is set in stone and I will decided when the time comes. 

Enjoy and if you have any suggestion I welcome you to write back with them.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Google Sketchup Plans for Knive Box*

Here is a zipped file containing the plans I did in Sketchup.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan.

Looking forward to the finished result...

There are some useful tips in the post.......


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

well done presentation ! Are you a teacher? If not you should be!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Danella for the compliment. I really enjoy documenting what I do so others can learn. I also like how forums like this allow people to share ideas with me so I can improve my craft.

I am not a teacher but I have taught CPR for 18 years and became a Training Officer and taught a few recruit classes with my Fire Department. I later went on and became the training coordinator for our Technical Rescue Team. 

I always believed if you break things down in simple steps anyone can grasp what you are trying to explain. There is really two skill sets here, one is the actual execution of the task and the other is explaining it in a clear and concise manner. Hopefully through the pictures and accompanying narration people will be able to see how to build this box so they can build one too.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with Danella, very good instructional pieces.

People thinkk i'm a little loopy to be a Haz-mat technician--but Technical Rescue makes a Level A haz-mat incident look sane to me!! Thanks for your service Sir.

earl


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Excellent*



beemor said:


> well done presentation ! Are you a teacher? If not you should be!


We are used to have this kind of presentations from Dan. Well done!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yesterday I finished the glued up on the panels. I think the book match grain pattern turned out ok. I put a new roll of sandpaper in my 24" drum sander and it did a really nice job on the panels. 

Once the panels were sanded I had to make the bottom piece to fit into the 1/4" dado I cut on the sides. To make the dado on the bottom panel I set my router table up with a Dimar 3/4" straight bit. 

Using a piece of scrap I first dialled in the thickness of the tongue. Having a router lift that you can dial in to a 1/64" made quick work of this. Once the tongue thickness was perfect I then had to determine the shoulder width and figure out exactly how large to cut the bottom panel. I allowed for wood expansion by allowing 1/32" all the way around for the panel to move it it expands.

I bought a Bessey band clamp a while back for doing picture frames and used it on the box..... wow does it work well. It sure is nice when you buy a tool and it performs as intended. Bessey Variable Angle Strap Clamp Review - YouTube

I have to go today to one of my favourite stores... Lee Valley and purchase the Brusso Stop Hinges. I am still contemplating getting the Quadrant Hinges but will decide once I am there. I also have to finish the top today. I am thinking of doing some inlay work or just putting a maple edge with a bevel cut all around the sides and front and cutting mitres for it. 

Here are a few pictures showing my progress and a brief narration explaining what I did in each photo.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Happy Easter*

After finding a whole bunch of chocolate Easter eggs I had some extra energy to burn.

Went into the shop and did the glue up for the box and the mitred maple pieces for the lid as well I made the maple dividers.

Here are some more pictures to show you along with of course a brief narration.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dude ..
you are good...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like just another great photo shoot/how-to! I wish I had the patience to do a few like this. I'm in the middle of a another chess table build and its been fighting me every step of the way. I'm afraid that the text would primarily consist of *#%#*&$&$(#(@&!! 
*L*..

Great job Dan!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Stick I am really enjoying this project as it will be something I can use.

Bill looking forward to seeing your chess table build. That is defiantly one project I want to do as I love to play.

My list of projects is growing rapidly and it should keep me busy till the year 3000!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hear ya about # of projects. I've been swamped...and kinda feel bad about having to say no, I guess a good place to be in, since most of the offers have been for nice 'project" kinda stuff. Right now, here is SW Pa. The cost of nice wood has gone thru the roof. Even the little guys are starting to ask premium prices... I just priced out 4 16/4x48" pieces of cherry for table legs and it was 12.50 bft.. yikes!! 

anyhooooooo, great thread. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Edge Trim on Lid*

Aftering waiting for the glue to dry I removed the clamps and began to use a block plane to get the lid to fit onto the box.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spline Jig*

I decided to use splines on the mitre corners for two reasons. First it adds a decorative touch and is pleasing to the eye when wood species are in contrast to one another. Secondly, it will add strength to the mitre joint and ensure this box holds together for many years to come.

I snapped a few photos of the jig I made and if you want the plans just send me a PM. I built the jig to fit the size of box I was making.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Cutting the Maple splines*

Using some left over maple I decided to use this for the splines on the corners. I like the look they give to a box and maple and walnut go very nicely.

The spline jig I made worked very nicely and was a nice addition to my shop made jigs.

I used 5/8" Baltic birch I left over after building my cross cut sled.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Brusso Quadrant Hinge Installation*

I stopped at Lee Valley Tools today and picked up some hinges for the box. 

I compared two sets of hinges and opted for the Brusso hinges. In my opinion the Brusso are the better hinges and it shows in the finish product. You pay a premium price but I believe they are worth the money. Part of my thinks they are solid gold rather than brass because of the price.

Here are the two hinges I was looking at.

B. 1" x 5/16" Quad. Hinges, pr. $35.60	Brusso® Quadrant Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

Small Quadrant Hinges, pair
00D81.00 $2.60 

Small Quadrant Hinges - Lee Valley Tools


I also bought some nice brass feet for the box.

E. 7/8" Square Feet, set of 4 
01B07.03 $19.9	
Brusso® Box Feet - Lee Valley Tools

Well I better get out to the shop and get this project done!

Stay tune and thanks for following along.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Following , with interest, Dan.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been lurking around long enough. What else can I say though? Really excellent write up on a very nice box project. Waiting to see how both turn out.

GCG


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried to install the quadrant hinges tonight and ran into a few problems. These hinges have to be dead on to fit work properly. I made a mistake and realized half way through and scrambled to try and salvage the lid. 

This is my first box and well it isn't perfect now but oh well I know I will never make the same mistake again.

Took some photos and have to go back to Lee Valley and get some shorter brass screws to secure the hinge to the lid. The ones it came with are too long for my lid.

Will post pictures of the box once I have the lid done and the feet installed. I will be using Tung Oil as a finish.

I have ordered the TJ-638 template for future boxes. The money is well worth it.

https://www.brusso.com/Product/html/item.php?item=tj-638


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dan..
The last time I did those hinges I used a transfer punch to mark the center of the screw hole and a fostner bit to drill out the radius using the transfer dimple as centering reference....
came out nice and clean...

the style with the square shoulders I knife marked the outside and a mortise chisel to cut the shoulders...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks will try that on the next box
I did not have a 5/16 forester bit but will pick one up


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I got the hinges installed using my new center punch, wow did that make it easy. $6.00 was well worth the cost of this considering I plan on making a lot more boxes in the future.

After getting the hinges on I closed the lid and much to my amazement the lid lined up perfectly, I was so happy!

I just have to drill the recess for the quadrant hinge and I am done but I have taken a few more pictures.

I finished the box with a simply salad bowl oil I use on end grain cutting boards.

The knives fit well and the brusso brass feet I purchased finished this project off very nicely.

I learned a few more tricks and will build one more for my friend who just under went chemotherapy treatment for cancer. He can finally eat meat now and I wanted to give him this for a get well present and let him know he is a very special person.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice box Dan. I like the splines and the choice of wood.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Any friend would appreciate a gift that well made, Dan.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you Charles and James. I really enjoyed building this for him.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Very well done.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I finally got some time in the shop yesterday and got the mortise drilled out to except the quadrant hinges.

To drill the mortise slot I used the drill press and a brad point drill bit. 3/16". I first marked the slots using a striking knife and then drilled the front and back. The depth of the mortise was about 1" deep.

Took a few more shots to show the final outcome.


----------



## robolop (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice box dude.

RESPECT


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Robert, welcome to the forum.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Good looking box! Simple design but really well crafted. The wood is just gorgeous with very nice grains and the splines added a very nice accent. Great photos of showing the step by step process, a very clear and great tutorial, very inspiring. Great job!


----------

